# [Help] bigger tank?



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Right now I have a 55g, but I really want more depth for aquascaping. In regards to aquascaping (rocks) how much of a difference is a 75g going to make? If it came to a custom tank build, what would be a reasonable price for a 48"x24"x20" glass tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 18" width on the 75G tank is really helpful compared to the 12" width on a 55G tank as far as stocking and aquascaping go.

The price on a custom tank will vary depending on how far you live from the builder. Shipping costs really increase the price of custom tanks.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Custom tank builds are usually fairly pricey unless you do it yourself.

A standard 120H is 48x24x24 which is not that different than what you are looking for.

That being said, a 75g tank is pretty much the standard so it will be far less expensive than either of the other options.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

The flippant answer is that the 75 gives you 50% more space - and it really does go a long way to making the scape have 'depth'. Additional F2B depth is great to allow more swimming area with the same amount of decoration, or to add scape front to back - can have foreground and background. Going to 24" is another big jump - I'm able to do a lot more in my 180 than in my 125 for my rockwork for the tropheus without having rocks all the way to the front glass.

Stick with a standard size if possible, it makes a lot of things less expensive to keep standard.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

75G is prob the way i'll go. I wish there was such a thing as 75g long, or 75g deep.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

why are you hung up on 75?

A 120 is 4' long and 24" deep; a 125 is 6' long and same height and F2B depth as a 75. Both of these are standard size tanks.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

nodima said:


> why are you hung up on 75?
> 
> A 120 is 4' long and 24" deep; a 125 is 6' long and same height and F2B depth as a 75. Both of these are standard size tanks.


Because I'd like more sq footage with same amount of water. Right now I have USAA home insurance and they won't cover any damage caused by a fish tank. So more gallons equals more damage if something ever happened.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

delta5 said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > why are you hung up on 75?
> ...


I'm not sure my insurance would cover it either. The real problem with more square footage is you end up with a really long, low tank, which is limiting in terms of what fish can go in it.

Thing is, having a glass full of water in our houses is a risk, for sure. It is up to us to mitigate the risk as much as possible. I've had 2 *real issues* in 25+ years of keeping fish, one of which was directly my fault (don't get engrossed in a video game while filling up a tank). The other was a seam letting go.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you know how old the tank was when the seem started to go?


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

nodima said:


> The other was a seam letting go.


...that's a scary thought. Bring on the nightmare tonight!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

delta5 said:


> Do you know how old the tank was when the seem started to go?


I don't. It was a 55, which I bought on the grey market, and was allegedly new. I had it for 2 years, set up and moved at least 4 times in that span. Came home one day, there was a lot of noise as the water gushed out that lower seam. At the time, it had been set up in that spot for several months.

Since that time, I have had many tanks for multiple years - a 75 I purchased in 1999 is still going strong. I had a 29 for about 10 years as well, which really scared me with it's 1/4" bow end to end, but it never broke down. Had a 150 which broke a top trim after 10+ years which I sold, as I did not want to take on the repair.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

nodima said:


> delta5 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how old the tank was when the seem started to go?
> ...


Thanks for replying.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> (don't get engrossed in a video game while filling up a tank). The other was a seam letting go.


What game....? opcorn:


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> > (don't get engrossed in a video game while filling up a tank). The other was a seam letting go.
> 
> 
> What game....? opcorn:


Can we turn this into a guessing game? What system?... wait. No. Wouldn't want to hijack the thread. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..... was it Final Fantasy Tactics?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Could be PC...


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Could be PC...


The game was Pong.   

(for those of you under about 35, Pong was one of the first video games available at home, and consisted of a square 'ball' that went back and forth across the screen, which were "hit" with a rectangle controlled by a dial.)  :lol:

I think the game was actually Madden.


----------

